# EN: the strange figure of a man toward whom/which



## texasweed

His eyes were suddenly attracted to the strange figure of a man toward *whom/which* he made his way.
 
I cannot decide whether he's making his way towards the figure (which) or towards the man (whom).
 
La VO étant entièrement différente, elle n'est d'aucune aide...
 
I'd feel VERY stupid were it not for my proofreader who circled it with the same question... (my vote: "which".)
 
Thanks for your input!


----------



## pieanne

I'd say "which"... What attracts his eyes is the figure, not the man, I think it should show in the pronoun choice


----------



## jetman

> 7. an individual bodily form or a person with reference to form or appearance: A tall figure stood in the doorway.
> 
> Source: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/figure



In this sense I would go with *toward whom* as figure refers to a person.


----------



## mgarizona

Grammatically 'which' ... but grammar doesn't exist in a vacuum. "A strange figure of a man" might refer to a man of outlandish appearance, in which case 'whom' would be correct for actually describing the action taking place. Regardless of sentence structure, is what he is approaching a man or a figure? A living being or a simulacrum? I would let that decide.


----------



## texasweed

I'm starting to feel less and less stupid here! 

match nul, on continue les votes !


----------



## pieanne

I don't know the context, but you have to stress the non-human quality of the figure, then use "which". If not... count the votes!


----------



## texasweed

DANG! If that can help... :

Soudain, son regard fut attiré par une étrange silhouette, vers laquelle il se dirigea : un vieillard se tenait là, assis. ("laquelle" is logical in the VO.)

His eyes were suddenly attracted to the strange figure of a man toward whom he made his way. An elderly man with a cane was sitting there.
 
I don't have the feeling it will help... maybe the translation is simply wrong.


----------



## pieanne

Why not stick to the "strange silhouette/figure"? (no "man")


----------



## texasweed

pieanne said:


> Why not stick to the "strange silhouette/figure"? (no "man")


 
Hmmm... Because neither one of them can stand alone and keep the same meaning. It has to be the figure/silhouette *of* something.

I'll keep counting the votes...


----------



## pieanne

a strange "shape"?


----------



## texasweed

pieanne said:


> a strange "shape"?


I unfortunately cannot type the whole French chapter... He was told to go outside to meet with a stranger waiting for him there. Shapes are of no interest to him, he's looking for a MAN. 
So sorry!  

"Why not take a look outside? I'll see whether this mysterious man is there or not."
He apologized to his friends and crossed the halls of the British Museum, heading outside, to the front of the facility; he took a few steps, looking left then right. Nobody. His eyes were suddenly attracted to the strange figure of a man toward whom he made his way. An elderly man with a cane was sitting there. He approached him and asked:
"Are you the man who is waiting for me?"


----------



## franglette

Here's a similar example that might help:
His eyes were suddenly attracted to the tall man toward *whom *he made his way.

the phrase "strange figure of a man" is just a descriptive phrase about the man, so the correct translation is:

His eyes were suddenly attracted to the strange figure of a man toward *whom *he made his way.


----------



## mgarizona

Why not simply "attracted to an odd silhouette" ... it stands on its own just fine.

(I'm assuming the oddness of the silhouette is attributable to the cane.)


----------



## Avignonaddict

IMHO it's a person, so 'whom' all the way. But that's just me...


----------



## tilt

To paraphrase others, I would like to suggest a test. What would you write using 2 sentences? _His eyes were suddenly attracted to the strange figure of a man. He made his way to it/him._
According to what you decide here, you'll know how to chose between _which _and _whom_.
(I would say whom ; because your character is clearly walking to the man, not to his face).


----------



## pieanne

If he's out to meet a man, then sees the strange shape of a man, then, yes, it should be "whom"


----------



## texasweed

OK, ON ARRETE LA ! 
I didn't mean to raise a riot!

*Thanks a bunch* to everyone of you 

Fabienne


----------

